# My Vanity/Collection (Pic Heavy!)



## dramatEYES (Nov 10, 2010)

Certainly smaller than lots of collections here, but it serves me well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've only been collecting for a few months so hopefully it'll continue to grow.




  	Vanity Overview




  	Brushes




  	Drawer 1 - Face Products





  	Drawer 2 - Blushes




  	Drawer 3 - Bronzer and similar stuff





  	Drawer 4 - Eyeshadow Singles & Pigment Samples





  	Drawer 5 - Palettes, Quads, Duos, etc.





  	Drawer 6 - Eyeliner, Bases and Mascara





  	Drawer 7 - Lip Products





  	Drawer 8 - Hair Stuff





  	Drawer 9 - Nail Polish


  	Didn't take a picture of the tenth drawer...it just has backups, stuff I don't use, contacts, vitamins..random stuff.





  	Concealers





  	Foundations/Tinted Moisturizer/Set Powder. I'm not one to really play with these...





  	MSF's & Beauty Powders
  	Starting at top center, going clockwise:
  	Pearlmatte Face Powder, Perfect Topping, By Candelight, Redhead, Light Flush, Petticoat, Ripe Peach, Marine Life, Comfort, Alpha Girl, Briar Rose, Oh So Fair





  	NARS Blushes
  	Top Row (L to R): Amour, Torrid, Penny Lane, Orgasm, Madly
  	Bottom Row (L to R): Lovejoy, Luster, Desire, Deep Throat





  	NARS Multiples (color messed up b/c of flash :/ )
  	L to R: Maui, Riviera, Luxor





  	Misc. other blushes 1 (Top to Bottom, then L to R)
  	Guerlain Mini Meteorites - Pink Fresh, Smashbox Flaunt, Rock & Republic Immoral, Rock & Republic Spank, Dior Harmonie de Blush - Coral Riviera





  	Misc. other blushes 2
  	Top Row (L to R): Bite of An Apple, Peachtwist, Sweet William
  	Bottom Row (L to R): Dollymix, Springsheen, Well Dressed





  	Misc. other "blushes" 3 (Top to Bottom, then L to R)
  	ELF All Over Color Stick - Pink Lemonade, ELF AOCS - Toasted, ELF AOCS - Lilac Petal, ELF AOCS - Golden Peach, Make Up For Ever HD Blush #6, Benefit Mini Posie Tint, Benefit Mini High Beam





  	Bronzers 1
  	L to R: Sephora Sun Disk, NARS Laguna, NARS Irresistiblement





  	Bronzers 2
  	L to R: MAC Golden, Guerlain Blondes, CARGO "Bronzer"?





  	MAC Pigment Samples..plus my one lonely pigment which rolled to the side so you can't see it. lol





  	MAC singles + 1 Bare Essentials
  	Top Row (L to R): Bare Minerals Snow, MAC Crystal, Juxt, Swimming, Humid, Aquadisiac
  	2nd Row (L to R): Shadowy Lady, Blu-Noir, Contrast, Electric Eel, Moon's Reflection, Tilt
  	3rd Row (L to R): Purple Haze, Parfait Amour, Hepcat, Cranberry, Mythology, Expensive Pink
  	4th Row (L to R): Texture, Amber Lights, Goldmine, Orange, Sushi Flower, Paradisco
  	5th Row (L to R): Bronze, Mulch, Sable, Satin Taupe, All That Glitters, Mylar
  	Bottom Row (L to R): Carbon, Knight Divine, Club, Smoke & Diamonds, Vex, Dazzlelight





  	Quads & Such (Top to Bottom, then L to R)
  	Dior Crush Glow Quint, Dior Earth Reflection Quint, NARS Essential Eye Palette 9952, NARS Tzarina Duo, NARS Madarague Duo





  	Palettes
  	UD Naked & MUFE Palette...will go find numbers of shades if anyone wants





  	Sephora Ultimate Blockbuster. This thing is a mess :/





  	More eye shadow stuff (Top to Bottom, then L to R)
  	Stila "Brown Look" Squad, Kat Von D King Cobra duo, KVD Groupie duo, KVD Motorhead duo, KVD Confessional duo, MAC MY Dark Magic MES, MAC She Who Dares MES





  	Fluidlines
  	Top Row (L to R): Lithograph, Macroviolet, Ostentatious, Blue Peep, Rich Ground
  	Bottom Row (L to R): Shade, Dipdown, Blacktrack, Silverstroke, Waveline





  	MUFE Aqua Creams
  	Top Row (L to R): #17, 4, 20
  	Bottom Row (L to R): #16, 12, 21, 22





  	Paintpots, HiP Gel Liners, Stila Smudge Pot
  	Starting w/ Painterly, going clockwise:
  	MAC Painterly Paint Pot, HiP Eggplant Gel Liner, Stila Purple Pumps Smudgepot (Barbie), HiP Teal Gel Liner, MAC Electrosky PP, MAC Artifact PP, MAC Constructivist PP, MAC Blackground PP





  	Gel Liners I made from MAC Pigments and Eye Primers





  	Mascaras





  	Pencil Liners





  	MAC Lipsticks 1
  	L to R: Ever Hip, California Dreamin', Syrup, Jazzed, All Styled Up, Hue, Indie Girl, Lovelorn





  	MAC Lipsticks 2
  	L to R: Hollywood Nights, Politely Pink, Cockatease, Myth, Lollipop Loving, Skew, Bombshell, Viva Glam Gaga





  	Other Lipsticks
  	L to R: Chanel Rouge Allure 36, Chanel Infrarouge 20, YSL Rouge Volupte 26, NARS Sexual Healing, Dior Addict Fantasy Pink, Dior Rouge Beige Production





  	All Lip Glosses





  	Lip Glosses Part 1:
  	L to R: MAC You Got The Look d/g, MAC Smile d/g, MAC Partial to Pink cs/g, MAC Underage l/g, MAC Nymphette l/g, MAC Viva Glam VI l/g, MAC Style Minx l/g, MAC Strange Potion l/g, MAC Flurry of Fun l/g, Smashbox Pout, Smashbox Candy, Tarte Double Dose - Go Go Goji, Tarte Ferris & Sloane, Cargo HD Gloss - Laredo, DiorKiss Spicy Guava





  	Lip Glosses Part 2 (starting @ Philosophy Cinnamon Buns):
  	Philosophy Cinnamon Buns, Philosophy Mimosa, C.O. Bigelow Ultra? something.., DuWop Lip Venom, Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment, MAC HK Popster TLC, Korres Mango Lip Butter, Korres Guava Lip Butter

  	Whew! That took a lot longer than I had anticipated.


----------



## minni4bebe (Nov 11, 2010)

love it, where did you get the drawer thingy? lol


----------



## dramatEYES (Nov 11, 2010)

minni4bebe said:


> love it, where did you get the drawer thingy? lol



 	Office Depot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's the same one everyone and their mother has on YouTube lol


----------



## n_c (Nov 11, 2010)

I love the entire set-up!


----------



## keetuh (Nov 11, 2010)

Love you set up! I've been looking for a vanity for a long time now and I can't find the perfect one!


----------



## kc8 (Nov 11, 2010)

I can't believe you've only been collecting for a few months..wow!  You have a perfect blend of everything.  Totally love your setup.  It looks so organized for easier access.


----------



## dramatEYES (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks everybody!



kc8 said:


> I can't believe you've only been collecting for a few months..wow!  You have a perfect blend of everything.  Totally love your setup.  It looks so organized for easier access.



 	kc8, my poor wallet can't believe it either  Lol sad.


----------



## thebeautybible (Nov 12, 2010)

wow, lovely collection. Your vanity set up is lovely too.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 12, 2010)

Luv'n it all,esp the blue with the zebra print


----------



## standardseries (Nov 18, 2010)

Love the setup and nice collection!!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Nov 18, 2010)

Love the set up and you have an amazing collections...good variety!


----------



## naturallyfab (Nov 20, 2010)

I love the zebra rug!  Where did you get it?


----------



## dramatEYES (Nov 21, 2010)

naturallyfab said:


> I love the zebra rug!  Where did you get it?



 	Thanks everybody! It's actually not a rug (throw rug, at least)...it's my wall to wall carpeting. I'm not sure where it's from. I'm guessing a local carpet store maybe?


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting!

  	I love looking at people's makeup collections!

  	Lovely!


----------



## shimmershadow (Nov 22, 2010)

awesome collection, have fun collecting!!


----------



## rachelcf (Nov 23, 2010)

I love all your NARS blushes!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 23, 2010)

Great organization! I specially like your homemade gel liners.


----------



## dramatEYES (Nov 23, 2010)

DILLIGAF said:


> Great organization! I specially like your homemade gel liners.



 	Thank you! They don't work all that well lol but they're somewhat usable.


----------



## ginlovesmac (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice collection, very organized!


----------

